# will a slight change of kh/gh hurt fry eggs or fry?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

well my fish had eggs again, my kh gh is usualy 3-4 but whenever i do a water change i dont add any kh gh... not untill after a few water changes and when my kh/gh hits 1-2..

so i would like to know if i should pre mix kh gh into a bucket of water and match it to the tank befor putting it in? luckily the eggs and mom are in a 10 gallon by them selves, i did remove the male..


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

fisherman said:


> well my fish had eggs again, my kh gh is usualy 3-4 but whenever i do a water change i dont add any kh gh... not untill after a few water changes and when my kh/gh hits 1-2..
> 
> so i would like to know if i should pre mix kh gh into a bucket of water and match it to the tank befor putting it in? luckily the eggs and mom are in a 10 gallon by them selves, i did remove the male..


You should add a little buffer every water change to replace the minerals you removed. You should bring it back to where it was now, just do it slowly.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> trfjgdszcvsancvxzrewuo rnzxzmnrwxxcnn,mhl.aL.EDN D D SS V GV V V F C V G V VF F V CGBVVBVGGQJHBNHHHNNB  J B B CG VF GGF GG G K,ZZik,kk,k,k,kbcv


emm.. little kid tried to answer this post??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good usage of the homerow and bottom row... Already requested it be deleted, lol...


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> You should add a little buffer every water change to replace the minerals you removed. You should bring it back to where it was now, just do it slowly.


Do i have to do this for my other tanks too? well for my 46 gallon i have to use a python to remove and refill so would i have to add the buffers in while the water is refilling at the same time? or is it ok to add buffers next day or maybe in the next 10 minutes? for the 10 gallon i can premix in water befor i reefill it since im using a 5 gal bucket to pre mix new water.. but if i pre mix for the 46 gallon, its gona be a PITA for sure and back breaking..


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

mix what you'll be adding into a fish tank readyice cream bucket, then add a bit at a time while you fill it. not accurate, but if you do it at certain intervals, ie, 25%, 50%, 75%, 100% of the water change, it'll not swing, plus its easy to eye up quarters, and yes that was my son, lol


----------

